# Cycling with dogs.



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been wondering if there are laws against cycling with a dog on roads. I know it's against the law to cycle on the pavement which would be ideal with the dog but riding a bicycle on the road with the dog running along on the pavement seems a bit dangerous.

Does anyone do this with their dog? I'm about to move down to London and want to take Dante to the park to cycle but we'd still have to get from the house to the park. Pushing it along for 35 minutes is not ideal.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, didnt want to read an run, ive got no idea, but would be interested if anyone does know


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no idea. I cycle with millie but on the bridal paths / fields around our village. It is a safe off lead area and I have her off lead, she jogs along next to me. 

Have to admit I would be to scared to go on a road with her.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The highway code says
The Highway Code, section 68, says it is illegal to ride a bike in a "dangerous, careless or inconsiderate manner" (and this provision is based on various sections of the Road Traffic Act of 1988).

It could be argued that 'walking' a dog with the aid of a moving bicycle is both dangerous and careless: even a normally well-behaved dog can go off on unexpected tangents.

Furthermore, Highway Code section 66 says that cyclists should not carry anything that will affect balance or get tangled in wheels or the chain. A dog lead - with dog on the end of it - fits with that description.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

You can get specialist attachments, like the Springer or Walky Dog, that attach to your bike and you can clip to your dog so they stay by your side.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I cycle with my dogs daily.

I always keep them on my left so the bike is between them and any traffic. I have them on leads that go around my waist so I am hands free but can grab the leads if I need to. I don't change lanes or navigate roundabouts larger than mini islands when I have the dogs with me. Instead I will go onto the pavement and use the pedestrian crossing for safety. I have never been stopped by the police or a Community Support Officer when riding on the pavements or roads. In fact all the feedback I have had from police I have seen has been complimentory on my set up and my dogs obedience :thumbup:

The law is that you can have an dog with you on a cycle but it must not be pulling you along and the leash must not be able to get caught in your pedals/wheels. If cycling after lighting up time the dog has to have a light. Mine have red cycle lights clipped onto their collars.

When you first start cycling with your dog it will not be used to running for long periods so initially you will need to go quite slow and take frequent breaks. As their (and your) fitness increases you can cycle faster, further and with less breaks. Always take water out with you for your dog as they get more thirsty on a run compared to a walk. I have a basket on my handlebars for my JRT when she gets tired but my other dog will quite happily run 6+ miles.

I always let them go to the toilet before we set off, unless going to the local park, because they will stop dead for a poo and you end up pulling them along behind you :eek6: A note about running to heel when cycling, the dog will see the whole bike as you and will heel to the front wheel and not your leg as when walking. It is also useful to teach left and right turn, stop and wait to your dog.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> You can get specialist attachments, like the Springer or Walky Dog, that attach to your bike and you can clip to your dog so they stay by your side.


I use the springer


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have the Walky dog but I dont think I would risk it without it


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw a guy with a cocker cycling on the pavement with his dog offlead. Was awesome, as his dog heeled to his leg, so when he stopped, the dog stopped by his leg.

We walk Holly with the bike to the woods, then as soon as we get in, she's offlead, as she chases the bike


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the replies everyone.

There you go P&C's Mum. 

What Hawk said raises some concerns though. While others seem to have done this with few problems Hawk is right in saying it may technically be against the law.

I've been in trouble once for riding on a pavement as I pulled up to work. It may have been exceptional circumstances as it was very late at night and the pavement was packed with party-goers. The policemen asked me to pass on the road instead. Maybe most policemen wouldn't bother to say anything, especially if I stuck to smaller residential roads during quite off-peak times during the day. 

It could take me anywhere between 30 minutes to an hour to get from my flat to Hyde Park on the bike and that's not including small frequent stops or taking smaller roads.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It just depends on how they feel on the day. I ended up in court twice for offences on a push bike that you see people getting away with every day


----------

